# Shipping Advice



## pruncie (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Firstly, thank you in advance for any assistance you may be able to offer.

I have been offered a position in Takapuna, Auckland and will be moving over in mid to late January with my partner.

We are looking at whether it will be better use of our money to ship our stuff over (we only have 2 sofas, 2 beds, 2 bikes, TV and whatever clothes we cannot take with us) or to buy it all when we arrive. From a quick look it appears that not many rental properties come fully furnished.

Any advice or recommendations of companies that are reliable would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Peter


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

*Shipping*



pruncie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, thank you in advance for any assistance you may be able to offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

My daughter and I are heading out to New Plymouth mid January from Scotland. My husband went out in October to start his new job. We are renting an unfurnished house. People have been really kind to him and given him bits and bobs - enough for him to cope and he has bought kitchen stuff to do him until our stuff is shipped. We are taking everything but the kitchen sink. We have a 20ft container booked through PSS - its costing around £3500. For the amount of stuff we are taking we could never replace it for that cost in New Zealand. Take for instance my hoover (how sad an example is that) it is a dyson - in NZ it would cost another £250+. A real difference. Our sofas were made in the UK and cost £1000+ each - when I have looked at NZ sites there is no comparison to be made - it would cost so much to replace these in NZ and the ones I have seen are not to my taste - not to say that they wouldn't be to anyone else's though. And that is really what you need to weigh up - did you pay a lot for your furniture, does it have sentimental value to you? Have you enough to take to make the cost of shipping it worth while? I was not keen on the idea of sharing a container - it can delay the arrival greatly from what I have read so for us the full container was the only way to go. For you - well only you can tell. My husband says there seems to be a lot of sales on all the time so I guess you could just shop around. My daughter is very emotional and very attached to her things and we knew that it would really help her settle in, having her own things around her but if you don't have children and you don't have lots to take….
Hope this helps a little. 
Good luck with the move, the new job and the new life. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pruncie (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I think we are almost decided on shipping everything we can now, which will amount to a part container.

I don't suppose your husband has mentioned how expensive second hand bikes are (just run arounds not specific mountain or road ones) and are they relatively easy to obtain? we are considering not bringing ours as they are nothing special and will require the obligatory uber clean first...


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

I am afraid my husband bought a new one out there as well as power hosing his good one here to take so wouldn't know the price of a second hand one. He bought his in a sale for around £300 I think.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I will give my 10c worth. 

Don't ship anything, just maybe pic and so in. My friends are having problems with tv's etc.

I will write a wee thing later when I get the time but I shipped nothing and I am glad. Shipping is expensive and outweighs the cost of buying here. Google (the warehouse) I am going to buy shares in here soon haha. I got a new 50" tv not a name brand but every bit as good for £300 ($500) 
There is great deals if you look. My friends are still waiting in the shipping company's delivering there goods and they have been in NZ for 3 week ( that's the container) we have been here 3 months. 

Good luck with the move.


----------

